# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Studying in lucid dreams?

## Codename

Hey i was thinking since i have exams coming up soon. What if you could study in a lucid dream i mean considering you have already looked at the information it should be in your big memory bank and you can access it.

----------


## Arra

Practicing a sport, gaining inspiration for art or a project, or other visually involved things I can imagine would work very well in lucid dreams. But I don't think studying would work, because unless you studied in some creative way, there wouldn't be enough sensory stimuli to keep you experiencing the dream world intensely. I would probably wake up.

----------


## mcslurry

Huh, that's a cute idea. I'm guessing, though, that you're probably just going to full your head with false ideas - all of which make perfect sense while asleep, but when you awake you're going to be sitting there, eyes downcast with one brow arched thinking, "well that makes no sense..." I've had dreams where I thought I knew how to speak fluent Spanish and I spoke it to everyone. When I woke up, what sounded like to Spanish to me while I was asleep sounded more like El Mundo's "Maccaron Chaccaron"

Dreams are curious things  :tongue2:

----------


## KristaNicole07

That sounds like it could be a good idea. However, I don't know how well it would work. Text always seems to change in my dreams. Either that, or I don't remember what the text said when I wake up. I think you should try it though, just to see if you get anything out of it.  :smiley:

----------


## Tripoli

This would only work if you knew the text before hand. Or if you have found a way to unlock the memories of your sub councious. You remember everything you see, your just not aware of  most of it in our mere conscious state. The subconscious stores all the information of our lives, so if you found a way to hack into to this during your dreaming state then it may work.
But i highly doubt it.

----------


## Hukif

Man, why does people put down dream studying, when I want to, I do it in either two ways, will go to a class in a dream or find a dream book about the subject.

Since the subconcious stores info, it is easy to look it up in a dream, but there are a few problems, for me there is sometimes mixed info, but it is easy to notice the fake/useless info and only take the useful one into consideration.

Anyway, the subconcious is naturally accustomed to knowing that "Teacher = knowledge" and "Book = correct information", and in a class, you need to put attention to the class and take notes, right? I don't take notes, but use a pen and a notebook anyway, to help stabilize the dream whenever it feels like I'm losing it. For a book, it is even easier, you just read and use the book itself to keep the dream going.

----------

